# How to upgrade a fresh installation of Gentoo?

## chunchengch

I first installed Gentoo with the minimal CD, after "emerge xorg-x11", the configuration is failed, I don't know how to create xorg.conf, so I re-install Gentoo with 2007.0-liveCD, then I type "emerge --sync" and "emerge portage" to update Gentoo, however I find the kernel is still 2.6.19-gentoo-r5, my question is how can I upgrade the kernel to the latest 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 ? I have read all necessary documents, but still have no idea how to do.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks for help!

----------

## Dagger

Gentoo does not come up with "ready" stuff. You cant simply emerge new kernel out of the box. You can install SOURCES of new kernel, and prepare it for your needs. 

take a look Here

----------

## di1bert

To update your system you're going to want to run a emerge -uDv world

which will upgrade all packages listed in your "world" database, which should include

your chosen kernel sources.

I'd also start by checking the FAQ

and the Admin guide

Both should help you with what to do next on your shiny new Gentoo system.

HTH

-m

----------

## gsoe

To fully update Gentoo Linux

```
emerge --sync

emerge portage
```

isn't enough. You have to do

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

in order to get all the updates compiled and installed. That doesn't configure, compile and install the new kernel though, it just installs the kernel sources. After completing the upgrade (which could cause some headaches, post whatever problems you have to get help) you'll note that if you do

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

you should have something like

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 30 okt 10:58 linux -> linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 1088 10 okt 12:00 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 1088 10 okt 12:00 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

You should then switch the "linux" symlink to the new sources and then configure and make and install your kernel. The Gentoo handbook chapter about configuring the kernel could be your starting point either you want to use a custom kernel or genkernel.

EDIT: di1bert's upgrade command will work as well, type

```
man emerge
```

to find out what difference the aN does!

----------

## chunchengch

Thanks for reply!

I type command "emerge -uDavN world" and get error message, please refer the link of screenshot http://picasaweb.google.com/chunchengch/Gentoo/photo#5130034659690650962,

so what can I do for the next step?

----------

## champ

chunchengch,

You have two packages which conflict with each other. Run 

```
emerge -upDv
```

The ouput should tell you which package is blocked. It will be marked with a B in red.

Then run

```
emerge -aCv <blocked package>
```

Then reemerge world

----------

## chunchengch

champ,

Tahnks, I run "emerge -upDv", but no blocked package is shown, here is the screenshot

http://picasaweb.google.com/chunchengch/Gentoo/photo#5130044314777132386

do I need to add something after the command "emerge -upDv" ?

----------

## champ

Sorry  :Embarassed: ,

It should be

```
emerge -uaDv world
```

----------

## chunchengch

after running "emerge -uaDv world", there are three blocks, but when I run "emerger -aCv " to unmerge these packages, system can not find these packages, neither blocking package nor blocked package, I do confuse about that, any comments? thanks!

http://picasaweb.google.com/chunchengch/Gentoo/photo#5130081599388228994

----------

## depontius

One quick thought... Since this is a new install, before doing the "emerge -auvDN world" I'd suggest doing "emerge -auvDN system" first.  "System" is a simpler target than "world", to begin with.  Simply doing this might get you past the GNOME blocks.  

To get past the udev/device-mapper block, I'd suggest running "emerge -av device-mapper" first, and see if it lets you upgrade that one package.  Your udev/device-mapper problem is that the newest udev needs a newer device-mapper, but portage hasn't figured out that by the time you get to emerging the new udev, you can have already upgraded device-mapper.  Your attempts to remove device-mapper and udev probably failed because the block was a "<=" block, and you don't currently have installed the precise version they cited, but a lesser version.

You should have been able to remove app-dicts/aspell-en - I'd try without the version numbers.  For that matter, try removing the version numbers to handle the GNOME stuff, too.  You could also try upgrading the blocking GNOME package before trying to upgrade the blocked package.  This all looks like a sequence thing.

----------

## RaceTM

 *chunchengch wrote:*   

> after running "emerge -uaDv world", there are three blocks, but when I run "emerger -aCv " to unmerge these packages, system can not find these packages, neither blocking package nor blocked package, I do confuse about that, any comments? thanks!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/chunchengch/Gentoo/photo#5130081599388228994

 

When you are tyring to unmerge a specific version of a package, put an equals sign (=) before the pakage name.

----------

## chunchengch

I run these commands below to remove package "sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1", but none works, when I run "emerge -auvDN system", package "sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1" is still blocking "sys-fs/udev-115-r1", any suggestion? thanks!

# emerge -av device-mapper

# emerge -avC sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1

# emerge -avC sys-fs/device-mapper

# emerge -avC =sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1

# emerge -avP sys-fs/device-mapper

# emerge -avP device-mapper

----------

## chunchengch

I solve the problem just remove "/gnome-base/control-center" and "sys-fs/device-mapper", now the update is proceeding,  :Smile: 

# emerge --unmerge gnome-base/control-center

# emerge --unmerge sys-fs/device-mapper

thanks for all helps from you!

----------

## DanPhilpott

I ran into this udev/device-mapper problem earlier tonight when trying to emerge kdebase-startkde.  I had an alternate and possibly simpler solution:

emerge udev

etc-update

I accepted all changes from etc-update.  Then I tried doing the emerge kdebase-startkde and it worked without blocking device-mapper.

Dan

----------

